

Fluidium - open-source platform for developing Rich Internet Applications in OSX - sandaru1
http://fluidium.org/

======
ynniv
Platform specific / Site Specific Browsers are going to be immensely useful.
I'm a little sad to see this fall of the main page with so few
votes/comments... Having developed two medium to large desktop applications
using XULRunner, I can say that there is massive room for improvement here.

Using Todd's Fluid.app SSB generator, I was able to create a menu item that
displayed an appropriate window with the letsfreckle.com timer as a small
popup bound to a hotkey. The more you think about that, the more powerful it
should sound. Can I do that in XULRunner? Sure (maybe... it has Windows
SysTray at least). Fluid.app took a half hour, XULRunner would have taken all
day. Google Chrome is supposed to have something similar, but not for Mac,
which supports the platform specific strategy. I don't need one framework that
works everywhere, as long as each platform specific framework has the same
general API exposed.

So, rock on Todd, I'll be using Fluidium soon.

------
statictype
The thought of writing desktop apps using web technologies is weird but
appealing. I've struggled with XULRunner, which I found to be powerful but
difficult to use and lacking on documentation.

I've tried Adobe Air which is nice, but has too much sandboxing and
restrictions. (no ability to shell out to another program, for example)

What I really would like is a simple webkit-based client that exposes its api
to a higher-level language like Python.

I actually started building one based on the Chromium Embedded Framework but
temporarily put it on the shelf.

------
asnyder
The title is misleading. Shouldn't it be "open-source platform for developing
Rich Desktop Applications in OSX"? The fact that it's Max OSX only seems to
contradict the internet aspect.

This seems to be a part of the alarming trend of calling any development
framework or platform, an RIA platform.

------
fierarul
Yeah, it's something I wanted to see as an open-source app. Adobe Air looks
good in theory but it's closed source.

Too bad this one is OSX-centered, hopefully we'll see a Chrome-based Rich
Internet Application.

~~~
Hoff
The Cappuccino Framework:

<http://cappuccino.org/>

Might be more to your tastes.

~~~
ynniv
Huh? Cappuccino is a web framework and Fluidium is a delivery mechanism: they
are completely orthogonal.

Also, <http://sproutcore.com> is a cappuccino competitor worth mentioning.

